# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Eyes Bandegades Genesis Of Darkness Chapter 1 (PC) (2011)

## elcamaleon

Eyes Bandegades is a video game that takes place within the limits of the human universe. It is divided into chapters where each one is an adventure accordingly. Discover the enigmatic origin of Nagjut, the true potential of the Eyes and the hidden intentions of corporate men.

CHAPTER 1 - GENESIS OF DARKNESS
"... And the reason he said: we are unique pieces, the only part of everything and we are the parts of it have become aware of its importance ..."

Genesis of Darkness introduces you to the world of Bandegades Eyes. Revive the genre and gameplay of the classic Space Shooter 3D environments. Be part of an exciting adventure to save a planet from imminent destruction.








Platform: PC
EXE
200 MB
Medicine (not required)
LanguagesИ: Spanish, English
Genre: Space Shooter, Action.
Company: Imaginesoft Studios
Release Date: November 2011











Minimum System Requirement:

    Windows XP SP2 o Superior
    CPU running at 2.0+ GHz
    1 GB RAM
    SM3 compatible Video Card
    400 Mo of free hard disk space

Recommended System Requirement:

    Windows Vista 64 SP2 o Superior
    Multi-core CPU 2.0+ GHz or higher
    2 GB RAM
    NVIDIA 8000 Video Card or higher
    400 Mo of free hard disk space



























*DOWNLOADS

INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*








```
http://filevelocity.com/7hpsdaz3bm2b/EyBanGenDarkIJ.rar

http://freakshare.com/files/placrbs5/EyBanGenDarkIJ.rar.html

http://rapidgator.net/file/7299245/EyBanGenDarkIJ.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/66849.65edc140726d0c78c0412c877aa1/EyBanGenDarkIJ.rar.html

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2dxczlu8k7b9/n/EyBanGenDarkIJ_rar
```

----------

